# Generac Pressure Washer Pump



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Can someone tell me who makes the pump for this washer and can pump parts be purchased. I broke the manifold while trying to remove the hose. A new pump and hose cost more than a complete new washer. Have a good one. Geo
Info:
Generac 5000CHP
Mod. 00797-0
Type- 5000chp
Serial- 4310329
PSI - 2000


----------

